# What do you wish your bf, husband gf wife would get rid of



## MomentoMoir (Mar 7, 2010)

I wish he would delete all the pictures of his ex gf's theres only one picture i wish he would keep. If hes still friends with the exs he can keep the pics of just them.

I know he told me the reason behind it but it would just make me feel better.

I also wish he would get rid of all pics of models

I guess its only bc im extremely insecure but it would make me feel better

edit: i wish he would understand my need of cuddling and lovely dovey ness i try to take all my bad feelings and emotions i have around my period into only good ones


----------



## Karren (Mar 7, 2010)

I wouldn't mind if she got rid of her dislike for my crossdressing! lol


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 7, 2010)

When I have to tell a man to get rid of something, its time I told myself to get rid of him.


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 7, 2010)

I was at that point in a past relationship too. I was very, very insecure and told him it didn't make sense to me why he held onto those pictures. We argued about it and he eventually threw them out. After getting what I wanted....in the end I didn't feel as good as I had hoped. On the contrary actually. Now that we are no longer together I feel quite bad that he no longer has these mementos. He held on because they were simply fond memories, just like most of us who keep pictures from back in the day. Funny thing though is the pictures had nothing to do with what was going on in our relationship and really had no affect on it either except that I hadn't come to that point within myself to feel comfortable, secure enough and trusting. Maybe you should try finding that too. Insecurities can really get the best of us sometimes.


----------



## Chaeli (Mar 7, 2010)

My current SO has kissie pics of their ex. I did ask they destroy them a few times but decided to honor their desire to keep them. I cannot make their past disappear and wouldn't if I could. It's part of what made them the wonderful person they are today.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Mar 7, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was at that point in a past relationship too. I was very, very insecure and told him it didn't make sense to me why he held onto those pictures. We argued about it and he eventually threw them out. After getting what I wanted....in the end I didn't feel as good as I had hoped. On the contrary actually. Now that we are no longer together I feel quite bad that he no longer has these mementos. He held on because they were simply fond memories, just like most of us who keep pictures from back in the day. Funny thing though is the pictures had nothing to do with what was going on in our relationship and really had no affect on it either except that I hadn't come to that point within myself to feel comfortable, secure enough and trusting. Maybe you should try finding that too. Insecurities can really get the best of us sometimes. ya i know im insecure and i knew going into this relationship he doesn't through out complements unless they are deserved i just dont know how to fix my self with out becoming obsessed with making my self perfect in my eyes


----------



## Chaeli (Mar 8, 2010)

The reason I decided to not make an issue out of them not throwing out their exes pictures was that I admired that part of them. They have literally many hundreds if not thousands of pics of me and if anything happens to us for whatever reason, I want them to be just as adamant to the next person that comes along and not trash mine for what could very well turn out to be a mistake in their life. We've had very rough roads to get where we are today and many, many happy times as well. The pictures spot light many of those times as I'm sure the pics of their past has with them and other exes and friends as well.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Mar 8, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Chaeli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The reason I decided to not make an issue out of them not throwing out their exes pictures was that I admired that part of them. They have literally many hundreds if not thousands of pics of me and if anything happens to us for whatever reason, I want them to be just as adamant to the next person that comes along and not trash mine for what could very well turn out to be a mistake in their life. We've had very rough roads to get where we are today and many, many happy times as well. The pictures spot light many of those times as I'm sure the pics of their past has with them and other exes and friends as well. good insite ill try to look at it that way instead of the negative I've always been the type why is he with me and i doubt my self too much i need to fix it


----------



## kabuki_killer (Mar 16, 2010)

I used to be more insecure and jealous. Guys would never talk about other girls if they liked me out of fear of how I'd react. Several years later, I'd have to say that I don't really care if my S.O.s keep pictures of other girls as long as they aren't constantly trying to talk to, get back together with her or constantly comparing me to the girls in a bad way. It's fine if they just keep a few pictures for whatever reason (unless they still seem overly obsessed with the girl), as long as she's not prettier than me. ^_~

I sometimes keep a few pictures of some exes. I keep them because they were great photos of me, and not because I want to remember the other person. There are many reasons to keeping those photo memos.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (May 25, 2010)

I wish he'd get rid of the bad attitude that comes through the door with him after a bad day at work. I understand how frustrating it can be to work somewhere that can be stressful, hell I hate my job. But once I'm home and I shut the door then I'm in my safe space where work doesn't exist and I can relax. Wish he could do the same.


----------



## AudreyNola (May 25, 2010)

If I'm answering the title of the thread:

X BOX!!

Maybe off topic but I had to get it off my chest.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (May 25, 2010)

Originally Posted by *AudreyNola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If I'm answering the title of the thread:
X BOX!!

Maybe off topic but I had to get it off my chest.





When he's not there hijack it and get better at his games than he is!


----------



## HisBunny (May 25, 2010)

I wish he would stop taking everything out on me.


----------



## Lucy (May 25, 2010)

i wish his feet didn't smell lol, or that he quit smoking. but i guess those are things i can put up with really


----------



## xjackie83 (May 25, 2010)

Originally Posted by *AudreyNola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If I'm answering the title of the thread:
X BOX!!

Maybe off topic but I had to get it off my chest.





My boyfriend is into gaming. It's how him and his college buddies hang out. They put on their headsets, chat, and game. I don't have to worry that he's going out to strip clubs or getting drunk at some bar. I know that when I'm not with him there is a 98% chance that he's at home playing his game (the other 2% is for a fast food run or to pick up snacks at the grocery store). I've definitely had to have "the talk" with my boyfriend about spending more time with me, less on the game but for the most part it doesn't bother me.


----------



## AudreyNola (May 26, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Sherbert-Kisses* /img/forum/go_quote.gif When he's not there hijack it and get better at his games than he is! Nooooo! I'd rather be here. lol. 

Originally Posted by *xjackie83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My boyfriend is into gaming. It's how him and his college buddies hang out. They put on their headsets, chat, and game. I don't have to worry that he's going out to strip clubs or getting drunk at some bar. I know that when I'm not with him there is a 98% chance that he's at home playing his game (the other 2% is for a fast food run or to pick up snacks at the grocery store). I've definitely had to have "the talk" with my boyfriend about spending more time with me, less on the game but for the most part it doesn't bother me. Well put, we have good men and I shouldn't be complaining!




MomentMoir: My husband (boyfriend at the time) asked me to get rid of the photos I had of ex-boyfriends. I wasn't hanging on to anything romantic, most of them included other friends. I was really quite sad to trash them but he didn't have any pictures of ex's around and I wouldn't have really liked it if he did. He's not a controlling guy, he just asked if I would get rid of them and I did. They were easier to let go of because I knew my husband was coming from a protective place. I still have those memories and friends (and many other pictures). My advice, for what it's worth, is to let it go a little. Meaning, don't push it so that it becomes a battle of wills. If he gets rid of his pictures, you don't want him to feel like he's lost and you made him do it. Good luck.


----------



## Abbygalll (May 26, 2010)

Hmm, I don't really have anything...

I would love for him to get rid of the kid in himself sometimes... but every man has this fine line with maturity.

As far as anything else goes, I'm into pretty much all things that he is. Cars, games, computers, even pictures. I could care less if he's looking at another chick, especially models. I'll look with him, lmao! But yea - I'm always happy to say I have a man that uses his spare time doing such things vs partying it up and being a ******. I &lt;3 him.


----------



## Adrienne (May 26, 2010)

Originally Posted by *MomentoMoir* /img/forum/go_quote.gif good insite ill try to look at it that way instead of the negative I've always been the type why is he with me and i doubt my self too much i need to fix it Instead of trying to "fix" yourself realize there's nothing wrong with you in the first place and just accept yourself. Your boyfriend already did. I was never the jealous one, my husband was and sometimes still is. Believe, me when you get all bent out of shape due to your insecurities all you're doing is pushing him away. No one wants to have to deal with this. It's frustrating, tiring, emotionally destructive and without some change or understanding on your behalf, it will lead to separation and tons of resentment.

Originally Posted by *Sherbert-Kisses* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wish he'd get rid of the bad attitude that comes through the door with him after a bad day at work. I understand how frustrating it can be to work somewhere that can be stressful, hell I hate my job. But once I'm home and I shut the door then I'm in my safe space where work doesn't exist and I can relax. Wish he could do the same. *sigh* Same here, my husband gets frustrated easily and when I do the same, he tells me to get over it and it'll all be okay in the end. It calms me but when I do the same for him, he lashes out at everyone and anyone. I just ignore him lol. When I'm done for the day and home I just want to be home, not thinking about work.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 26, 2010)

I am currently single so i will awnswer this based on my family who i live with.

Lately i have found that clutter and disorganization tends to make me very stressed. Me and my mom have been working very hard to get rid of what we do not need and do not use.

That being said my dad and brother both have a tendency to keep stuff that they do not need below i have listed severla of these items they refuse to get rid of

- an old nasal spray bottle that was previously used to irigate the sinuses

- rip stop for making kites (my dad has not flown kites in 18 years)

- my dads profesional bikes which he could sell for several thousand each (he has not biked in 5 years)

That combined with my dads constant buying of stuff he does not truley need creates a lot of clutter and parts of the house that resemble what you would see on horders.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (May 31, 2010)

His habit of needing to buy cars.... In the almost 4 n half years of being together hes pry owned 50 cars and thats no joke. As of right now he does it to make money but the other cars he really didnt need.


----------



## Babygirl23 (Jul 9, 2010)

same as above, sometimes my boyfriend will get in these moods and its like nothing will make him happy. he gets all stressed out or something and its like all he wants to do is sleep and won't even talk to me. luckily it doesnt happen often but i hate it when i cant make him like smile at least


----------



## perlanga (Jul 9, 2010)

I found some pics of my guys ex gf a few years ago and was fuming. He cheated on me with her in the very early years of our relationship, we broke up afterward, but got back together two years later. I told him when we got back together that any talk, reference, or connection of any sort was forbidden and I was on a no tolerance policy towards that girl. When I found those pictures, very neatly put in an envelope at the bottom of a drawer he immediately threw them away, I made him get them out the trash and burn each and every one with a lighter. I told him if he didn't I was out, he needed to realize that if he would be with me he was gonna erase her the best that he could!


----------



## cloudycandyx (Dec 28, 2010)

He's SUCH a pessimist, ohmygod. And I'm an optimist, so his gloom-and-doom attitude drives me NUTS sometimes. Sometimes it makes him become a total pill and he gets in these moods where nothing will cheer him up. I've learned to just let him get over it himself, though.


----------

